
Hand Skills – Doctors of Sewing Needed - ColinWright
http://thistle-threads.blogspot.com/2019/05/hand-skills-doctors-of-sewing-needed.html
======
myself248
As a co-founder and still heavily involved in a nonprofit makerspace in
Michigan, I can say this is spot-on.

We've all heard the anecdote about someone who thought meat was produced at
the grocery store, didn't realize it came from animals. There's a similar sort
of abject ignorance happening with material things now, and the skills to make
and manipulate them. I've seen it dozens of time and it blows my mind.

------
jdietrich
We don't have much evidence, but the evidence we do have suggests that there's
a positive correlation between video gaming experience and surgical skills
acquisition.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20630431](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20630431)

------
nraynaud
I worked at this aerospace corporation, and I was wondering why in such a male
skewed environment, the entire team of PCB prototype soldering was female.
They were all ex textile workers, re-trained for electronics.

------
tomohawk
There is a lot that can be learned by practicing one skilled trade and
applying it to another. If you develop software but have not taken the
opportunity to build physical things - there is so much to learn.

------
Doubl
I'd argue that the actual value of teaching needlework to kids is not to
produce great surgeons but to identify who might make a great surgeon and who
probably shouldn't even bother trying. Great hand eye coordination is an
innate ability

~~~
phyzome
Innate? I would assume it's a product of practice and experience, just like
most skills.

~~~
Doubl
Some people can take decades at a job to acquire the competency that others
almost start out with. It's no way to spend a life especially if it's in a job
like surgery. The worst thing is that you maybe only truly realise your
predicament when you're already in golden handcuffs. It's a recipe for stress
depression and even suicide

